# blu ray external burner?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

I'm looking to add an external blu ray burner - any recommendations on models which work and where to order? (looking for esata and/or fw models...both read and write BRs)

I'm looking at OWC right now and thanks for the posties either going on strike or darn close to it, fedex and UPS are looking expensive 

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm looking to add an external blu ray burner - any recommendations on models which work and where to order? (looking for esata and/or fw models...both read and write BRs)
> 
> ...


wowsers. i guess no one has external BR burners yet?

then again, it's WWDC so maybe everyone is digesting that info


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

I did research it a while back but ended up not getting one. I think in fact that there's info in a thread right here in the Mac Masters forum about it.

I think Accelerate Your Mac! News Page - 6/8/2011 had the best resources on that from what I remember. It really depends on what you want to do with it, I think the only app that worked for burning to BR was the latest Toast. In the end I decided to just skip it as I am trying to get optical media (for data purposes) out of my life. Now if I could (easily) rip my BR collection to back it up to disk with said drive I would have had one in an instant. Apparently there are ways of doing this too, but it was a lot of hoop jumping and additional (and to me it looked questionable) commercial software required.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

mguertin said:


> I did research it a while back but ended up not getting one. I think in fact that there's info in a thread right here in the Mac Masters forum about it.
> 
> I think Accelerate Your Mac! News Page - 6/8/2011 had the best resources on that from what I remember. It really depends on what you want to do with it, I think the only app that worked for burning to BR was the latest Toast. In the end I decided to just skip it as I am trying to get optical media (for data purposes) out of my life. Now if I could (easily) rip my BR collection to back it up to disk with said drive I would have had one in an instant. Apparently there are ways of doing this too, but it was a lot of hoop jumping and additional (and to me it looked questionable) commercial software required.


Thanks. I'll keep you posted for the fun of it. I'm still looking and researching what to do. thanks for the link.


----------

